# Exclusive Car Care - Aston Martin Vantage



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another post from us.

Here we have a new Aston Martin V8 Vantage in Meteorite Silver that was booked in for our New Car Detail treatment. This saw us travel to Walton-on-Thames in Surrey to HWM Aston Martin to carry out the work.

Most people assume that brand new cars are as good as it gets, and therefore no detailing work is required but this actually isn't the case as new cars can also benefit and this is why we offer our New Car Detail. This treatment will ensure you receive your car in perfect condition with the very best in protection.

Once the Aston was washed and prepped for polishing, I was able to thoroughly inspect the paint to see what kind of condition it was in. It was clear upon inspection that a single stage machine polish would not be enough to fully remove all the defects (mainly the DA sanding marks) so a 2 stage machine polish was carried out.

Below are a few "before & afters" during the first stage of machine polishing.



































































































































































Once the paint was corrected it was to time to refine the finish with a second stage of machine polishing.. The purpose of this stage is to increase gloss and clarity by removing any light haze that may have been left over by the first stage of machine polishing that I did to remove the defects that were present in the paint.




























Once all the machine polishing stages were complete the paintwork was given another wipe down with CarPro Eraser. Eraser is an intense cleaner designed to dissolve oil particles and remove polish residue which will ensure a totally clean paint surface on which the LSP (last step product) can bond - in this case its Gtechniq C1

C1 was applied to all painted area's and also the wheels...










All exterior trim was coated with CarPro DLUX. This lays down a protective film which forms an extremely durable glass coating on top of any substrate it is applied to and offers great UV protection from fading.










Exhausts were sealed with Britemax Final Shine - Metal Polish and Sealant.










Windscreen treated with Gtechniq G1 rain repellent coating which will improve driver visibility in all weather conditions and will make wet weather driving safer & less tiring.










All rubber seals were treated with Swissvax Seal Feed to keep them conditioned and pliable. It also effectively prevents rubber seals from freezing during the winter months.










Leather seats were cleaned and then coated with Gtecniq L1. This offers protection against staining and also adds water repellency to the surface of the leather. Great product to prevent dye transfer from jeans on lighter coloured leather.



















And a few shots of the car completed.








































































































































Thanks for reading


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning as ever.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

That is stunning :argie:
You would expect much higher standards from such a prestigious marque :doublesho


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

FANTASTIC job Jay as ever!! Amazing gloss achieved on that Aston!:thumb:

Faysal


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Truly stunning :doublesho 

Its almost doesn't seem real - its that good!! :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

IMO , The best colour on Aston Martin's colour chart


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Amazing that they sell a car with all the defects like that !! Good job tho !!


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

great job on an equally great car. love that color also.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning work jay, looks like glass


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

stunning , I'm in love with this aston martin..
great job!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic work:doublesho
The Aston looks really great, nice job:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice and good attention to detail in photographing the correction


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

As always, nice work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Standard issue da marks, wouldn't be an Aston without them.

Nice work as always Jay, hope your well mate.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Aston, gloss is amazing :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I love that colour aswell. Truly stunning work. The new owner will be proud of that. !!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That looks magnificent.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

absolutely stunning work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning Jay, great work!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing, well done.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Well done, paint looks really crisp in the afters. How do you find the durability of the Dlux? 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

As above great job but how the hell does that car get out of the Aston factory like that !!!!!!!!?.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful machine, made all the better -stunning work Jay


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice car!
Grat Job!!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Cracking work as always.. C1 is popular isn't it:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning as ever.


Thanks Scrim



b9rgo1234 said:


> That is stunning :argie:
> You would expect much higher standards from such a prestigious marque :doublesho


Every Aston I have done has had DA sanding marks apart from ones that have been properly detailed/paint corrected before



Faysal said:


> FANTASTIC job Jay as ever!! Amazing gloss achieved on that Aston!:thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Cheers Faysal



MattJ VXR said:


> Truly stunning :doublesho
> 
> Its almost doesn't seem real - its that good!! :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words, greatly appreciated:thumb:



R7KY D said:


> IMO , The best colour on Aston Martin's colour chart


My favourite colour also:thumb:



sydtoosic said:


> great job on an equally great car. love that color also.


Cheers



Mad Ad said:


> Stunning work jay, looks like glass


Thanks Ad, it did look good:thumb:



efib said:


> stunning , I'm in love with this aston martin..
> great job!


Thanks



Deacon Hays said:


> Fantastic work:doublesho
> The Aston looks really great, nice job:thumb:


Cheers Deacon



Dave KG said:


> Very nice and good attention to detail in photographing the correction


Thanks Dave, good to have you back posting:thumb:



Mr Face said:


> As always, nice work Jay :thumb:


Cheers:thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Standard issue da marks, wouldn't be an Aston without them.
> 
> Nice work as always Jay, hope your well mate.


Thanks Rob and Im good mate, how are you?



deni2 said:


> Great work on Aston, gloss is amazing :thumb:.


THanks Deni



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there buddy :thumb:


Thank you



Grommit said:


> I love that colour aswell. Truly stunning work. The new owner will be proud of that. !!


Best colour imo and thanks for the comments:thumb:



streaky said:


> That looks magnificent.


Thanks



vo04lan said:


> absolutely stunning work


Thank you



Racer said:


> Very Nice :thumb:


Cheers Rui, hope your well?



JBirchy said:


> Stunning Jay, great work!


Cheers J



Zetec-al said:


> Amazing, well done.


Thanks



jlw41 said:


> Stunning work


Cheers



tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:


Thanks tonyy



VW STEVE. said:


> As above great job but how the hell does that car get out of the Aston factory like that !!!!!!!!?.


I would say the guys are given minimal time on the production line so things are easily missed



Foxx said:


> Beautiful machine, made all the better -stunning work Jay


Thanks Fox



alesoft73 said:


> Nice car!
> Grat Job!!


Thanks



Keith_Lane said:


> Cracking work as always.. C1 is popular isn't it:thumb:


A lot of my clients do request C1 so certainly popular:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Aston finishes always make for great correction shots, nice job capturing defects on metallic grey as well Jay!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Buy lottery ticket tommorow, win lottery Wednesday, Buy new Aston Thursday, book in for new car detail Friday. Sunshine Saturday and Sunday. Perfect!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks stunning as ever, one question...
What camera do you have? lol

Chris.


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

got to love an aston when it looks like that!!!


----------

